# Good Tool Store in Chicago



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

Josh, I'm in So CA so I have no direct knowledge of Chicago area Tool stores, but I have a good friend about 15 miles West of downtown Chicago who is recognized as the #1 tool geek on the JLC Forum.

I e-mailed him with the question. His response, in summary was:

#1 hands down is Berlands, the retail store in Palatine may be the closest to your location....http://www.berlands.com/index.asp?

#2 is a rental place in Berwyn that also sells tools:
http://www.jacksrental.com/

#3 is in Chicago, in da hood;
http://www.rootbros.com/site/index.php/page/html/1/hr 

 Josh, thanks for your interest in dealing face to face with somebody who knows what they are taking about. Now I buy mostly on the Net and occasionally even from Harbor Freight, but I have fond memories of buying my first tool from West Hill Hardware in Akron Ohio. I was in HS and buying a claw hammer for my Dad's birthday. The clerk took extra time to show me how to judge the balance on a hammer. I had no idea. 
.


----------



## Chevy85 (Jul 21, 2009)

Berlands is hands down the place to go for know-how, but not price. I work for a General Contractor and we have a Berlands account. If it were my own money I would only go in there to look around.


----------



## Mr Chips (Mar 23, 2008)

*I second Berlands*

Haven't been there in a few years, but i like Berlands a lot. They carry a good selection, and will sometimes have some smoking deals since they buy a lot of closeouts.

I used to go to Chicago fairly regualrly, and made it a point to stop in Berlands and browse whenever i had the time


----------

